# Need to test windows xp product key



## Kris W.

I had a program before called "Xp key" it would make a product key for windows xp or test a product key that you already own, to see if it is registered or not. I currently did a fresh install of windows xp on my HP 4450 desktop with a HP restore cd, so I don't have to activate or pay $$$. I need to know where I can download "Xp key" so I can test sevral of my Windows xp product keys. If the xp product keys are valid I will be using them to install xp on computers I will be selling on ebay~. I have did a search with www.google.com, www.yahoo.com, www.dogpile.com, and www.ask.com and can not find this program! I actually got the link to the key generator/tester from a post here. Maybe if I look back a couple of months ago, I can find it. Any ideas? :shrug:


----------



## Gary in ohio

There are a couple of products called XP-key. One extracts keys from running machines, the other creates usable keys. Note usable since they will unlock XP, but NOT valid since MS didnt issue you them. Selling computers with these keys is going to get you into trouble.


----------



## Kris W.

Thanks for the reply.
I am not going to use this for illegal purposes. I have 3 product key (coa) stickers that I purchased some time ago for xp, and would like to test them and see if they are still useable. (with my luck, someone has probably already gotten a key genrator and used my keys!) If they are still useable, I will be loading a copy of xp on the machines I will be selling on ebay and stick one of the coa srickers on them if they are still okay to use.


----------



## Kris W.

Okay, I found it in a post form 2006.....thanks I downloaded it and it works!


----------



## Teresa S.

:nono: :nono: Now, don't you be getting product keys from it!!! :nono: :nono:


----------



## Gary in ohio

Kris W. said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I am not going to use this for illegal purposes. I have 3 product key (coa) stickers that I purchased some time ago for xp, and would like to test them and see if they are still useable. (with my luck, someone has probably already gotten a key genrator and used my keys!) If they are still useable, I will be loading a copy of xp on the machines I will be selling on ebay and stick one of the coa srickers on them if they are still okay to use.


If you have the CoA then it doesnt matter what someone else has done, you simply include the COA with the computer your selling and your OK.


----------



## Teresa S.

true


----------

